# 1st Water Change in my 2.5 gallon aquarium



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

The water in my 2.5 tank is looking like it needs to be changed already ( I set up the aquarium 3 days ago). Do I change the entire water or do I change 50 % of it? If I change all of it, do I take some water out of the aquarium and keep my Betta in that water while I add the new water? The tank is still cycling so I woudn't think that I should change all the water. I just need someone to clear that up for me if you can.

Thanks


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Nevermind. I researched the site a little more and found my answer. I should do a 20-30% water change every week. Unless I am incorrect, I do not need any replies to this thread. Sorry, I should have read more before posting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

3 days and it already needs a water change? it shouldn't need it yet, only being 3 days old. I clean/do a water change on my 10 and 20 gallon tanks every 3-4 weeks and the tank is fine. if you do too many water changes, it could throw off the cycle and all of your helpful bacteria could vanish.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually the water looks okay now. It was cloudy and there were alot of little bubbles around the filter yesterday. I checked this morning and the water has cleared up quite a bit. I did have to add just a little bit more dechlorinated water to the tank (very little) because the water level was lower (evaporation maybe?) and now the bubbles around it have stopped and the clarity of the tank is back to normal.

I didn't think it should need a water change already! Seeing how I am new to all this I am glad that it began to clear up on its own and I figured out the bubble problem.

Is there anything special I need to do when the water change time comes?
I want to make sure that I don't throw off the cycle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

You used BioSpira, right? Then the tank should be cycled with that....and with just a Betta in there, you shouldn't have a "cycle". The BioSpira cycles it instantly (or is supposed to).

I'd do weekly water changes of about 30%. Just make sure you dechlorinate the water and kind of match the temperature (I just use my hand...) and you should be fine. 

And with the evaporation, you made need to add a little water every now and then to top it off.  Looks like you are doing great!


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, I'm trying  Yes, I used BioSpira. I am probably overanalyzing this whole fish business right now, seeing how I only have one Betta in the tank. Who knows how I will be when I have multiple fish in the larger tank - lol. I just want to make sure I do things correctly. I understand that a fish could die at anytime and it doesn't necessarily mean that I did something wrong but I don't want it to happen because I wasn't taking care of it properly. This is a mini-test for me. I am going to get that larger aquarium and as everyone on here knows, I am trying to get an understanding of how everything fishy works. I am also teaching my daughter as I go along because she is really interested in all this. She even has a little fish log book and is constantly writing things down in it. :-D


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

you'd hav to use an eyedrop to perform a waterchange on a tank that small :lol: lol JK


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, it's kinda small isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

The good thing about smaller tanks is that water changes are quick and easy. I use a small plastic measuring cup or just a plastic cup (just for fish stuff) to change out the water on my 2 small tanks. Doesn't take near as long as my other tanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

hey kristen...what fish do you keep in you 3 and 5.5 gallon?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

The 3g has 2 Corydoras hastatus for the time being....until I can setup their 10g and get more. The 5.5g is home to a Crowntail Betta. 

(Sorry for borrowing your thread Kurly )


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

That's okay, I don't mind


----------

